# I Sold My P380



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

After months and months of repairs, FTF's, Jams, FTE's, I've sold my P380 to a gun shop. For now the only .380 I carry is my trusted LCP. On other days I carry my PM9. I wish my P380 was reliable as my PM9. I think Kahr would have given me a brand new slide but since I had aftermarket night sights on it they just changed some parts.
I wanted this P380 to really work but I could not trust it. I guess I just got one of the bad ones.


----------



## Kilibreaux (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think you "got a bad one" I think you just got impatient with the break-in process. When Kahr says it takes 200 rounds to break in they aren't kidding...they aren't pretending it will be working like a swiss watch at round number 88 with the additional rounds just for good measure. My P380 had function problems from round one up to round 100 when I decided to take the reigns and look at just WHAT was needed to make it work as intended...the problem is the extractor...it's designed to capture the rim as the round rises into the chamber and thus must work in perfect timing with the magazine feed lip length and feed ramp angle. What I found was that RN bullets tend to be a bit...a BIT too long which causes the nose to hit the highly polished feed ramp while too much of the case is still contained underneath the magazine feed lips.
The right answer is to shoot HP style ammo and one other thing....look at manually working the pistol about a half-billion times to smooth out the extractor to breech face....


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Kilibreaux said:


> I don't think you "got a bad one" I think you just got impatient with the break-in process. When Kahr says it takes 200 rounds to break in they aren't kidding...they aren't pretending it will be working like a swiss watch at round number 88 with the additional rounds just for good measure. My P380 had function problems from round one up to round 100 when I decided to take the reigns and look at just WHAT was needed to make it work as intended...the problem is the extractor...it's designed to capture the rim as the round rises into the chamber and thus must work in perfect timing with the magazine feed lip length and feed ramp angle. What I found was that RN bullets tend to be a bit...a BIT too long which causes the nose to hit the highly polished feed ramp while too much of the case is still contained underneath the magazine feed lips.
> The right answer is to shoot HP style ammo and one other thing....look at manually working the pistol about a half-billion times to smooth out the extractor to breech face....


Excellent, excellent advice.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a S&W that works well. Sorry to hear about your bad luck.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

Did you sell it honestly,telling of your problems? One of the reasons I don't buy used anymore.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep a lot of times a used pistol is a bum deal, and I have seen gun shop owners who do know what is wrong with one but wont tell you. My latest purchase was a like new Colt defender and was said by the owner to only have a magazine shot through it. Said it was all good. I bought it and it would not shoot 25 rounds without failing it to chamber a new round inadvertently. I messed with it and fortunately ordered a Wolff spring set that fixed it.


Before that was a RIA compact 1911 that looked like new. I don't know WHAT was wrong with that little jewel as it had multiple problems that made it totally unreliable. I sold it to a guy I knew after telling him what it would do for 200 dollars. He said it worked great and never malfunctioned. Well, he was lying!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't rule out used guns. A lot of them were bought by people who've seldom used them. Or just couldn't figure out how to use them and attributed their problems with something being wrong with the gun. Or that particular gun just wasn't right for them. The overall condition of the gun should be pretty self evident. If it looks all beat up on the outside, chances are that the previous owner didn't care too much about what was going on in the inside. When buying a used gun buy one that's from a reputable manufacturer. Most quality guns are good for at least 10,000 rounds or more. Just guessing but I doubt most guns will ever achieve that. When buying a used semi auto, I usually replace the recoil spring whether the gun needs it or not. They're not that expensive and one can never tell whether the one in the gun is near the end of it's useful life. You might want to buy a new magazine(s), or at least change out the spring(s). Revolvers should be checked for end shake and cylinder play. Also examine the forcing cone and the area around it. Barrels should be clean and free of rust or excessive pitting. If the seller refuses to clean the barrel if it's not already clean, you might want to stay away from it. Besides I would think that anyone who is selling a good used gun would want it to be in the best presentable condition in order to make a sale and has nothing to hide. 

A good thorough examination of the gun should be able to determine whether the gun will be reliable or not. A simple field strip can reveal a lot. Excessive wear and tear are easy to spot. And again stay away from guns that have had a spotty reputation and inferior workmanship. Used guns made by manufacturers that are primarily chosen by the military and law enforcement are usually going to be your best bet. I'd rather buy a good used gun from a reputable manufacturer than a new one from one that's not so reputable. I won't mention any names, to rehash old arguments. Those of us who have owned guns for a period of time know who those manufacturers are.

One other thing. There are a lot of great used guns on the market that are just not available anymore, that have now become desirable collectors.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmmm, that's rare to hear of Kahrs having this kind of issue. My experience with them have been very positive, but I suppose any make can have a lemon every now and then.


----------



## Illyia (Jan 12, 2017)

Steve S said:


> After months and months of repairs, FTF's, Jams, FTE's, I've sold my P380 to a gun shop. For now the only .380 I carry is my trusted LCP. On other days I carry my PM9. I wish my P380 was reliable as my PM9. I think Kahr would have given me a brand new slide but since I had aftermarket night sights on it they just changed some parts.
> I wanted this P380 to really work but I could not trust it. I guess I just got one of the bad ones.


I want to UPDATE my own response to this thread.

After finally getting fed up with my P380 not working I tore down the slide and discovered the extractor spring was so long that when fully compressed into it's well, it left almost no room for the extractor to rotate. this resulted in the "rim fit" of factory rounds being so tight as to not allow them to slide in under the extractor and chamber. I snipped off a few coils and the entire feed problem vanished! VANISHED!

I think the basic design of Kahr pistols is great, but the quality control during assembly seems suspect. The things I found and fixed with my P380 could have EASILY been corrected at the factory prior to boxing the gun for sale!


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Steve S said:


> After months and months of repairs, FTF's, Jams, FTE's, I've sold my P380 to a gun shop. For now the only .380 I carry is my trusted LCP. On other days I carry my PM9. I wish my P380 was reliable as my PM9. I think Kahr would have given me a brand new slide but since I had aftermarket night sights on it they just changed some parts.
> I wanted this P380 to really work but I could not trust it. I guess I just got one of the bad ones.


Steve S,

I'm sorry to hear about your Kahr P380 issues. I just bought and picked up one myself. I admit I did hear about all the functional issues and want to take on the challenge. With any hope after my first 200 round break in period mine will turn out fine.

Clerk


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

From what I've seen on You Tube many people have suggested to use only American made ammo during it's initial break in period.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Illyia said:


> I want to UPDATE my own response to this thread.
> 
> After finally getting fed up with my P380 not working I tore down the slide and discovered the extractor spring was so long that when fully compressed into it's well, it left almost no room for the extractor to rotate. this resulted in the "rim fit" of factory rounds being so tight as to not allow them to slide in under the extractor and chamber. I snipped off a few coils and the entire feed problem vanished! VANISHED!
> 
> I think the basic design of Kahr pistols is great, but the quality control during assembly seems suspect. The things I found and fixed with my P380 could have EASILY been corrected at the factory prior to boxing the gun for sale!


Maybe the wrong spring got put in there from the start?


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm glad you P380 is working fine. What you found was messed up from the factory. I now wonder if I'll have the same issue as you did. Wish me luck.

Clerk


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

New P380 range report. Lubricant Ballistol. Bought from Shoot Straight on SUPER deal of $299.00 with fee shipping. Great service.

*200 rds Flawless*
Had 1 rd at the last mag at the end of shooting when I shot one handed OFF hand and limp wristed the gun. A few rounds to start of slow shooting the rest rapid fire.
I did a through Pre Break in. This is my second 380. The first did take about 200 rds to break in. So I learned.
Racked the pistol and let the recoil spring take a 48 hr SET,
Racked the slide about 200 times while watching TV. Did not clean the gun at first. Could tell it was dirty and and used that to wear in the gun.
Then cleaned gun and racked the slide 200 more times not a big deal.
Took a dowel and moved the Striker spring up and down about 50 times.

Started off at range with 25 rds of PrecisionOne XTP Plus P.
Then 150 rounds of mixed ammo Remington and American Eagle.
Then 25 rd. of PrecisionOne standard velocity FMJ

Flawless.
***note-I did not take new mags with me, I want them broken in some more. Took worn in mags, of which Two of the mags have the Magguts and they worked just fine.

*These little Pistols are worth every second of the required break in. Pays off in huge rewards!*
Such well built sweet shooting guns.










I need to start reloading again. Looks like I will have plenty of time on my hands.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeb, great looking little Kahr!


----------

